# Головные боли, скачки давления. Мне можно помочь?



## Тяпа (28 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! У меня серьезная проблема:резкие скачки давления до 180/105, по жизни  я гипотоник, при 110/60 норм чувствую себя. Сделала обследования,  заключение врача прикрепила, также признаки внутричерепной гипертензии, сердце  в порядке, неужели так резко перекрывается артерии в шейном отделе? Если так, то мне не помогают ни массаж, ни мануальная, что тогда делать???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2017)

Заключения, обследования, снимки нужно выкладывать непосредственно на Форуме. Подробно опишите имеющиеся жалобы, течение заболевания. 
У кардиолога и эндокринолога были?


----------



## Тяпа (28 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, была, сердце в норме, есть узелок, наблюдаем щитовидку, ТТГ в норме


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2017)

@Тяпа, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Тяпа (28 Апр 2017)

@La murr, хорошо, вечером загружу, спасибо.


----------

